# La coppia che passeggia.



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Una coppia passeggia tranquillamente, l'uomo si chiama U, la donna A, mentre questi passeggiano scherzando e sorridendo un terzo uomo chiamato Il conte:mrgreen: si avvicina e palpa il culo ad A, A si gira! lo guarda in viso! e mentre sta per muoversi con il corpo e la bocca viene fermata da U, U che dice, cara la non mia fidanzata, fermati! ci pensa il non tuo caro fidanzato! allora A s'incazza ancora di più e dice, U!!! taccia tua del tuo maschilismo! del tuo bieco pensare atavico ed antisociale ed istintivo! peggio di un'animale sei!.... U rimane la a guardala e mentre se ne va oscillando la testa e pensando, ma a chista c'i ammanca qualche rotella.... A prosegue quello che aveva prima intenzione di fare, e con gli occhi fiammanti dice al conte, ri palpami mi è piaciuto! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una coppia passeggia tranquillamente, l'uomo si chiama U, la donna A, mentre questi passeggiano scherzando e sorridendo un terzo uomo chiamato Il conte:mrgreen: si avvicina e palpa il culo ad A, A si gira! lo guarda in viso! e mentre sta per muoversi con il corpo e la bocca viene fermata da U, U che dice, cara la non mia fidanzata, fermati! ci pensa il non tuo caro fidanzato! allora A s'incazza ancora di più e dice, U!!! taccia tua del tuo maschilismo! del tuo bieco pensare atavico ed antisociale ed istintivo! peggio di un'animale sei!.... U rimane la a guardala e mentre se ne va oscillando la testa e pensando, ma a chista c'i ammanca qualche rotella.... A prosegue quello che aveva prima intenzione di fare, e con gli occhi fiammanti dice al conte, ri palpami mi è piaciuto! :mrgreen:



Loro vogliono ridurti così...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro vogliono ridurti così...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> View attachment 6267



Loro avranno in me un nemico acerrimo. E se ne accorgeranno.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Loro avranno in me un nemico acerrimo. E se ne accorgeranno.


Ok...
L'incommensurabile direbbe...
All'armi ocio ora sparano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una coppia passeggia tranquillamente, l'uomo si chiama U, la donna A, mentre questi passeggiano scherzando e sorridendo un terzo uomo chiamato Il conte:mrgreen: si avvicina e palpa il culo ad A, A si gira! lo guarda in viso! e mentre sta per muoversi con il corpo e la bocca viene fermata da U, U che dice, cara la non mia fidanzata, fermati! ci pensa il non tuo caro fidanzato! allora A s'incazza ancora di più e dice, U!!! taccia tua del tuo maschilismo! del tuo bieco pensare atavico ed antisociale ed istintivo! peggio di un'animale sei!.... U rimane la a guardala e mentre se ne va oscillando la testa e pensando, ma a chista c'i ammanca qualche rotella.... A prosegue quello che aveva prima intenzione di fare, e con gli occhi fiammanti dice al conte, ri palpami mi è piaciuto! :mrgreen:



è un messaggio subliminale?
U sei tu ...
e A ?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è un messaggio subliminale?
> U sei tu ...
> e A ?:mrgreen:



oppure un'applicazione della proprietà transitiva?
A palperà U:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oppure un'applicazione della proprietà transitiva?
> A palperà U:mrgreen:


e io come finisco?
Sotto una macchina?


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e io come finisco?
> Sotto una macchina?



in effetti la proprietà transitiva è malvagia...:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è un messaggio subliminale?
> U sei tu ...
> e A ?:mrgreen:



Ti do un'indizio, non scopo da mesi.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oppure un'applicazione della proprietà transitiva?
> A palperà U:mrgreen:



Abbiamo un'incognita però, A sta ad U, come U sta a C e M,  definire e scoprire se A palperà il C oppure la M. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma la A di cognome fa B.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma la A di cognome fa B.


Stai facendo confusione! questo è un treddino serio, smettila astruso!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un'incognita però, Annablume sta ad Ultimo, come Ultimo sta a Culo e Minchia, definire e scoprire se Annablume palperà il Culo oppure la Minchia. :mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:



auahahhahhahahahaah stardo!!


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

*occhietti*

io m'ero limitato, tu .................

comunque considerando che ultimo ha detto che si tratta di un 3D serio, tolgo il disturbo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> io m'ero limitato, tu .................
> 
> comunque considerando che ultimo ha detto che si tratta di un 3D serio, tolgo il disturbo.


Ti do una mano, cioè ti do un piede:mrgreen: :calcio: 


Se ti piaciù rimmillu ca tinni rugnu n'avutru! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahhahhahahahaah stardo!!



Troppo facile :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Troppo facile :mrgreen:


Vero! 

Ma anche no. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti do un'indizio, non scopo da mesi.


interessante così il giallo si infittisce!


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Abbiamo un'incognita però, A sta ad U, come U sta a C e M,  definire e scoprire se A palperà il C oppure la M. :mrgreen:



mah, io direi che a occhio e croce, l'unica isola del sud nella quale A andrà sarà quella di Johnny Depp, e che dunque rimarranno a palpeggiarsi solo U e il Conte... (e, dall'altra parte del mondo, A e JD, ovviamente) :mrgreen:.

Poi, che si palpeggino il C e la M, saranno pure affari loro, no? Curiosoni! :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, io direi che a occhio e croce, l'unica isola del sud nella quale A andrà sarà quella di Johnny Depp, e che dunque rimarranno a palpeggiarsi solo U e il Conte... (e, dall'altra parte del mondo, A e JD, ovviamente) :mrgreen:.
> 
> Poi, che si palpeggino il C e la M, saranno pure affari loro, no? Curiosoni! :singleeye:



Vuoi vedere che ad U ed il conte magari piace! nsi sa mai eh! evoluzione si chiama! :mrgreen:

Qualcuno/a non ha gradito la mia ironia nell'aprire il treddino, o forse non ha gradito che fosse palpeggiato/a? :mrgreen: sus u si faccia avanti che na palpatina non la si nega a nessuna! tanto il compagno ride! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> interessante così il giallo si infittisce!



si ragnateizza anche. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuoi vedere che ad U ed il conte magari piace! nsi sa mai eh! evoluzione si chiama! :mrgreen:
> 
> Qualcuno/a non ha gradito la mia ironia nell'aprire il treddino, o forse non ha gradito che fosse palpeggiato/a? :mrgreen: sus u si faccia avanti che na palpatina non la si nega a nessuna! *tanto il compagno ride!* :mrgreen:


sarà uno di quelli con i gusti strani, a cui piace vedere *lui *che si sbatte lei.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sarà uno di quelli con i gusti strani, a cui piace vedere *lui *che si sbatte lei.


Senti bello! eventualmente lei che si sbatte lui!! che è sto maschilismo!? eh?


----------

